# Creating Soundsets in Omnisphere 2



## pentatonique (Dec 10, 2020)

Any suggestion for easiest way to create own sound collections (like pads, strings, piano etc. folders) with existing internal sounds in Omnisphere 2? Thank you...


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes, my way..

Select just a single sound set/library from the directory.
Use patch browser upper left corner of GUI.
Audition sounds, ones you like give them some stars (1-5).
Then after adding stars to the sounds, return to main page.
Go to Sort lower left corner, bottom of the browser.
Select featured.

Now you can load each one, then go to utility drop down menu and select save as. (I add numbers and new names as most presets are named silly).

Verify after save by going back to directory, then select ”User.”

Hope my method makes sense.
I only need 127 sounds in Omni, then 127 more for Trilian, 127 for Keyscape, etc.

You can always spend hours going through presets again if need be.

Return to directory and select another sound set, hit favorites again.

You can have separate folders for Pads, strings, SFX, etc.

Have fun the few weeks...


----------



## pentatonique (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you very much Chimuelo _The Star of Stage & Screen for your great help and helpful pictures!_ I'll check it as soon as possible! Have a nice weekend!


----------

